
Show HN: Pipe File – Document Collection Secured with PGP - srecio
https://pipefile.com
======
ChrisGranger
I really like the idea of this service, although I don't personally have a
_need_ for receiving encrypted files, at least, not at this time.

Curiously, the title of the site is Pipe File, and it's spelled that way in
the FAQ too, but all through the Terms of Service and Privacy Policy, it's
spelled Pipefile.

~~~
srecio
Hey Chris, thanks for taking a look. While the service is likely more useful
to a business that is frequently collecting sensitive docs (financial, legal,
etc), I'm working to make the product more useful for consumers who only have
the occasional need (tax time is coming up soon). The idea is you'll be able
to register pipefile.com/chris and "pipe" uploads directly to your dropbox or
other cloud provider. That way you can set it up and just share the static
link with your accountant, lawyer, etc.

Re: Pipe File vs Pipefile, all my legal docs are Pipefile but branding is a
bit inconsistent. I like the look of Pipe File but will likely change it for
consistency sake.

~~~
ChrisGranger
> The idea is you'll be able to register pipefile.com/chris and "pipe" uploads
> directly to your dropbox or other cloud provider.

That sounds like a great idea.

------
chaseroo
Two thumbs up

